# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  who likes to jump high in their dreams?

## Duke23

Here is another dream i had in one of my emails

Dream 2. This dream is a bit different and i only had it once and i may have had this cuz it was pretty similear to the video game i was playing back then(Elder Scrolls lll Morrowind) But i like to move fast i always wanted to jump high or fly without the help of a machine just with pure energy in my body probably from watching Dragon ball Z too much when i was younger that show is like the soap opera for men i swear 

This one takes place in a Post Apocalyptic Metropolitan city but all the sky skrapers are under construction and either steel girders or Concrete with runways and steel walkways wrapped all around them its like this as far as i can see with a dark sky mostly grey but clear in sight everywhere 
Their are monsters like infected humans everywhere thats can jump 9 feet hight and are extremely fast. but I can jump pretty far once i can tell i am in a dream the challenge and doom intrigue me and its allmost playtime a sandbox of fire and doom but i can jump extremely high but it takes effort and timing and i almost forgot the skyskrapers the ground below is all lava hot molten lava the whole city so i just wonder around but later i come upon a mechanical dwarf its a very fat man without any legs , but he has this mechanical like spider legs contraption in its place he is hairy and very ugly but the machinery is gold but he is inside one of the skyscrapers he is on a walkway in the middle of one close to the lava undrneath the walkway cuz it illuminates the room 

i dont know it seems in most my dreams i have
someone is after me like groups of people, people shouldnt see me so i hide from people 
but my normal dreams that i think are reality or my wake-state are just normal daily tasks like a car ride home with my parents staring at the dashboard or out the window with music playing

----------


## Distant Clone

I love jumping really high. In fact, I have jumped so high at least three times that I have jumped right out of the dream, and into another. Seriously, there was a transition period of me being somewhere in outer space.

----------


## nightshade

Jumping is great, in one LD I was jumping head first on the ground that was really fun. It's also the easiest way to fly for me. At the beginning of LDs when I have trouble flying I just jump higher and higher until I stay in the air.

----------


## italianmonkey

when i get lucid the FIRST thing i do is starting to jump around like a cangaroo
it's a wonderful way to move where you want, and also help me to keep the dream stable
and it's fun... maybe better than flying - even if it has the problem that you need something to jump from...  ::?:

----------


## Pastro

Never had much luck jumping, on time I tryed it in a small room, figured id break out the roof. Didn't happen, and the dream ended

----------


## Rapscallion

Not much luck here as well. I did dream that I was lucid dreaming once, and I jumped through a roof to about 100 feet up. Then I woke up (from the "lucid dream", not the real dream.)

----------


## wombing

i remembered this thread in a lucid last night, as i was on top of a tall building surrounded by many others...i jumped from one to the other, but it was hard to judge, and i kept overjumping and falling to the ground (not very realistically).

  still, it was pretty cool...i'll definitely give it another go...

----------


## Chympara

Doing a super jump then trying to stay in the air is how I learned how to fly.  I tried staying in the air, and I did.  Then I tried altering my vector, and it worked!  Then, next time I know, I am flying like superman!  It was a false awakening stemmed LD where this took place, so soon it was over.  At the very end, I see this Nestle Chocolate Milk Mix container framed in darkness, and the flavor is "Viodel," which is not a word, atleast not in English.  The picture was of a rabbit pouring what looked like a salt shaker into a glass of milk.  Quite odd.

----------


## computernerd90

> _Originally posted by Duke23_
> *Here is another dream i had in one of my emails:
> This one takes place in a Post Apocalyptic Metropolitan city but all the sky skrapers are under construction and either steel girders or Concrete with runways and steel walkways wrapped all around them its like this as far as i can see with a dark sky mostly grey but clear in sight everywhere *
> Their are monsters like infected humans everywhere thats can jump 9 feet hight and are extremely fast. but I can jump pretty far once i can tell i am in a dream the challenge and doom intrigue me and its allmost playtime a sandbox of fire and doom but i can jump extremely high but it takes effort and timing and i almost forgot the skyskrapers the ground below is all lava hot molten lava the whole city so i just wonder around but later i come upon a mechanical dwarf its a very fat man without any legs , but he has this mechanical like spider legs contraption in its place he is hairy and very ugly but the machinery is gold but he is inside one of the skyscrapers he is on a walkway in the middle of one close to the lava undrneath the walkway cuz it illuminates the room *
> ying*



I actually had a dream similar to this, too bad it wasn't lucid. Their were the same kind of monsters from outer space that had lived on Earth for a while and had some sort of lab. After leaving them, I came back to my school to find that this TALL skyscraper was going to the sky, taller than anything i've ever seen. There was a HUGE cloud of dust surrounding the horizon, covering most of the skyscraper. The air was so dense with the foreign dust that I was able to float on it. Whenever I found a mini cloud of dust in the air, I jumped on it and it was like a trampoline. Pretty fun it was.
The only time I jumped high was in a LD. I walked out of my house, which changes dream to dream, looked to the skies and jumped. I went about 200 ft. in the air before i fell fast through my house and into my bed, braking the bed.

----------


## Aeo

in my frist LD since visiting this site the first thing that I did was jump on top of a building.  Yes...it's rad.

I gotta try jumping into a nother dream, that sounds so sweet!

----------

